# مخطط لصناعة ماكينة بلوك آلية



## mustafaa (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا : سرني جدا وذهلت بكم المعلومات المفيدة في هذا المنتدى الكريم
اريد انشاء معمل لانتاج البلوك (الطوب)
اريد صناعة الماكينة بنفسي 
ارجو تزويدي في حال توفر مخطط لقياسات واحجام الماكينة بشكل كامل 
ارجو من اهل المعرفة الافادة في هذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فكرية صالح (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

